# Eyebrow palette/pencil recommendation



## Charchar_46 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi guys 

I wear a MAC shade NC50 in foundation and I'm looking for an eyebrow palette or pencil to fill in my brows. Any recommendations would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jan 26, 2016)

What color is ur hair??? I think skintone and hair color make a big difference with the shade one uses to fill in their brows...


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 27, 2016)

Yeah, what's your hair colour? What brow colour you choose will be dependent on that.


----------



## Charchar_46 (Jan 27, 2016)

My hair's black


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 27, 2016)

Then you'll want something like ABH Brow Powder Duo in Ebony (or the Brow Wiz, Brow Definer, or Dipbrow Pomade in either Ebony or Granite, depending on the product), Hourglass Arch Brow in Natural Black, pretty much any dark blackened brown or off-black would do. Weirdly, you could maybe get away with using MAC Carbon e/s to fill them in, given it's not super black.


----------



## Charchar_46 (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you



shellygrrl said:


> Then you'll want something like ABH Brow Powder Duo in Ebony (or the Brow Wiz, Brow Definer, or Dipbrow Pomade in either Ebony or Granite, depending on the product), Hourglass Arch Brow in Natural Black, pretty much any dark blackened brown or off-black would do. Weirdly, you could maybe get away with using MAC Carbon e/s to fill them in, given it's not super black.


----------



## RainSHP (Feb 12, 2016)

I recommend the Shiseido natural eyebrow pencil in Natural Black. I've been using it for years and it doesn't look harsh at all like many other eyebrow pencils do.


----------

